# Walleye lakes around kalamazoo?



## smallmouthslayer (Jan 5, 2001)

Anyone know of any good walleye lakes close to kalamazoo that are any good for ice fishing? Anyone catching anything around Kzoo? I have found it to be very SLOW this week.


----------



## Canuck (Oct 11, 2000)

Try Cedar lake south of Lawton or Lake of the Woods in Decatur both have fair populations of Walleye. I went for crappies last night on Lake of the Woods but it was slow 1 fish between 4 guys fishing. Last weekend was better we averaged 5 crappies per person all three evenings with 1 bonus Walleye.We only fished about 3 hrs a night not real fast action but steady sure beats watching tv.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Gun Lake in Barry co. has lots of walleye, try east of Murphy's Pt.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

The lakes I know of are Gun, Lake of the Woods, Big Fish and Little Fish, Cedar, Indian,Klinger, and Noah. Some are close and some are a bit of a ride. The Kalamazoo River has a lot of them also but the only place I know of to ice fish for them is Morrow pond in comstock.
fishctchr


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I was on Gun Lk. about a week ago and didn't do a thing, didn't see anyone else do any better. Thornapple Lk. has walleyes in it also but I'm not sure where.


----------

